# Mais où est passé mon espace libre ?



## miss-sido (4 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour à tous, 

Probleme classique, 
J'ai un Macbook Air d'une capacité de 120G, seulement cela fait plusieurs semaines que le message 'votre disque dur est saturé' apparait, et que je supprime régulièrement plusieurs demi-dizaines de G de mon disque... Seulement ce message apparait encore et encore. 

J'ai téléchargé des applications pour faire le tri, savoir où part mon espace disponible (DiskScope et Ccleaner). 

Le probleme est que, quand je fais le calcul gràce notamment a Disk Scope, je tombe sur environ 60G utilisés par mes fichiers (musique, vidéo, documents etc..). 

Ma question est donc : *où est le reste et comment m'en débarasser ? *

Merci de bien vouloir m'éclairer !


----------



## Larme (4 Janvier 2013)

Dans le doute :
_Pomme/À propos de ce Mac/Plus d'infos/Stockage_ : Grosse partie dans Copies ?


----------



## Sly54 (4 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

Time machine activé et pas de dd Time machine branché ?
Second choix : dans le dossier Mail ou les sauvegardes de tes iBidules, dans ton dossier Bibliothèque.

Quel OS ?


----------



## miss-sido (4 Janvier 2013)

Larme a dit:


> Dans le doute :
> _Pomme/À propos de ce Mac/Plus d'infos/Stockage_ : Grosse partie dans Copies ?



Nope Copies j'ai 0Ko. 

Par contre dans 'Autre' j'ai 52Go.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h54 ----------




Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Time machine activé et pas de dd Time machine branché ?
> Second choix : dans le dossier Mail ou les sauvegardes de tes iBidules, dans ton dossier Bibliothèque.
> ...



Je n'ai pas de Time machine. 
Et je suis sous OS X version 10.7.5

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h55 ----------

Sinon je viens de comparer les données que me donne 'A propos' et Disk Scope : 
Audio : 12Go contre 22,4 Go pour Disk Scope.
Vidéos : 34,17 Go contre 18,5 Go pour Disk Scope. 

Photos ca reste pareil à un demi Go près. 
Applications aussi du même ordre, à 1,5Go près. 

Mais ya toujours ces 52,74Go d''Autres' dans le 'à propos', je ne vois pas d'où ils viennent..


----------



## Sly54 (4 Janvier 2013)

miss-sido a dit:


> Mais ya toujours ces 52,74Go d''Autres' dans le 'à propos', je ne vois pas d'où ils viennent..


Regarde la taille de ton dossier Bibliothèque (maintenir la touche *alt* et cliquer sur le menu _Aller_, dans le Finder, pour faire apparaître "Bibliothèque" dans ce menu).


----------



## miss-sido (4 Janvier 2013)

J'ai trouvé, il est pas très lourd : 916,4 Mo.


----------



## Sly54 (4 Janvier 2013)

Bon, il faudra donc trouver autre chose
Plusieurs sessions ?

Ou alors utiliser OmniDiskSweeper en mode root (posts #8, 9, 10, 11), pour voir la place occupée par tous les fichiers.


----------



## miss-sido (4 Janvier 2013)

Bon, je suis un peu larguée par le mode root, j'ai rentré le code dans le terminal, et entré mon mot de passe, mais au fond ca ne change rien. 
Ça me donne exactement le même résultat que si j'avais ouvert directement l'application. Ou alors c'est moi ? 

Sinon, j'ai trouvé 38 Go dans Private, dans un fichier nommé 'Var', dans lequel se trouve (entre autre) le dossier 'Vm' qui lui, fait 37Go. Dans 'Vm' se reparti plusieurs fichiers nommés 'swapfile xx' dont beaucoup pèsent 1Go. Il y aussi un fichier qui s'appelle 'Sleepimage' qui pèse lui 4Go. 

Je ne sais pas trop à quoi ca correspond, je peux les supprimer ou mieux vaut éviter ? 

Merci beaucoup pour ta patience !


----------



## Sly54 (4 Janvier 2013)

Les fichiers swapfile devraient s'effacer à chaque démarrage. Ils sont créés pour pallier un manque de RAM. S'ils sont encore présents au prochain démarrage, je pense que tu peux les supprimer sans risque (jette un coup sur leur date de création, on n'est jamais trop prudent).

Le fichier sleepimage correspond (normalement) à ta dotation en RAM, c'est une copie de ta RAM lorsque ta machine est en veille profonde. Donc celui là, tu n'y touches pas.


----------



## miss-sido (4 Janvier 2013)

VICTOIRE ! 

J'ai maintenant 42Go de libre ! 

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Sly54 (4 Janvier 2013)

Super !

Par contre, pour comprendre, est-ce que l'espace disque s'est libéré après un redémarrage ?
Si oui, tu ne redémarrais pas (souvent) ta machine ?


----------



## kilik (11 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour a tous, 

Je me permets de continuer ce topic car j'ai une question par rapport a l'espace libre. Je me suis trouve un petit macbook air 60 giga (j'utilise un disque dur externe). Il est neuf, genre j'ai encore rien mis dessus, aucun MP3, aucune photo, rien. J'ai seulement configure mon Mail et ca a importe mes vieux emails. 

Question: pourquoi ai-je seulement 37 giga de libre sur ce disque dur? 
PS: mon dossier "mail" (dans la bibliothèque) ne pese que 520 mega. 

Est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'éclairer? 

Merci


----------



## Sly54 (11 Janvier 2013)

kilik a dit:


> Est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'éclairer?


Post #7  et dis nous quoi


----------



## kilik (12 Janvier 2013)

merci. 
J'ai installe OmniDiskSweeper. Quand je le lance, je vois: 
Macintoch HD: 40,1 GB free, 19,4 used, 59,8 total. 

Je comprends l'anglais, mais presque 20 GB de disque "used" sur un mac neuf! 

J'ai cette capture d'écran, tout est ok? 

sinon j'ai pas tres bien compris le truc "Pour lancer OmniDiskSweeper comme root, il faut taper :
Code:
sudo /Applications/OmniDiskSweeper.app/Contents/MacOS/OmniDiskSweeper
Remplacer "/Applications" par le chemin qui convient."

Le lancer comme root? Moi je l'ai juste installe et clique sur l'icône, et j'ai eu la fenêtre qui est jointe a ce message... Il faut faire autrement? 

PS: pour mettre une image avec ce message, il faut prealablement mettre cette image sur internet et ensuite inserer le lien? Ou il y a une solution plus rapide ? (Je pense pas que ca marche comme j'ai fait, un glisse de mon bureau dans ce message)

Merci
/Users/kilik/Desktop/&#1057;&#1085;&#1080;&#1084;&#1086;&#1082; &#1101;&#1082;&#1088;&#1072;&#1085;&#1072; 2013-01-12 &#1074; 12.01.23.png


----------



## Sly54 (12 Janvier 2013)

Pour les captures d'écran, passe par un site dédié (http://tinypic.com ou bien http://www.servimg.com) ou alors par un ftp chez ton fournisseur d'accès. Fil à lire.

Si tu lances ODS dans ta session, tu ne verras pas les tailles des éléments des autres sessions, d'ou l'intérêt de le lancer en root.

Après regarde ce qu'il y a dans les 20 Go occupés.


----------



## kilik (12 Janvier 2013)

Voila la capture d'ecran. 
Comment faire pour lancer ODS en root ?

Merci pour les liens, c'est pratique!


----------



## Sly54 (12 Janvier 2013)

Tu vois, tu trouves déjà plus de 18 Go d'utilisés, dont 4,3 de fichier sleepimage 


> Le fichier sleepimage correspond (normalement) à ta dotation en RAM, c'est une copie de ta RAM lorsque ta machine est en veille profonde. Donc celui là, tu n'y touches pas.



Pour le lancer en root, il faut entrer la ligne de commande dans le Terminal (c'est une application), valider, puis enter ton mdl en aveugle (tu le tapes, rien ne s'affiche) et valider.

ODS doit se lancer.


----------



## diana19 (17 Février 2013)

Je fais remonter ce topic si je peux me le permettre. La capacité de mon MBA est de 60G (excusez moi-d'avance pour les eventuelles erreurs mais je m'y perds un peu dans ce jargon informatique) mon disque dur est partitionné en deux 40 qui fonctionne sous OS X  10.7.5 et 20 sous bootcamp. Mon espace libre sur bootcamp est de 1, 97 et je n'ai installe que windows  et un autre logiciel de jeu (qui ne fonctionne que sous windows malheureusement) ce logiciel occupe 147 MO

Sur l'autre disque , il ne reste que des peccadilles ; je peux difficilement installer un nouveau programme car pas suffisamment d'espace libre. Le dossier autres occupe 2O GO mais je ne sais à quoi cela correspond. 

Ma question: comment faire pour récuperer de l'espace disponible j'ai beau supprimer mais cela ne libère pas grand chose ?


----------



## Furlaz (7 Mai 2014)

Salut à tous,

Ça fait presque un an que j'essaye de trouver des solutions sur les différents forums mais je désespère 
J'ai un mabook air 128Go (acheté en Juin 2013) et plus de place alors que je fais du tri tout le temps. J'ai testé OmniDiskSweeper et il y a un problème de cohérence : 




D'un côté il me dit que je n'ai que 3Go de libre sur 120Go...
Et de l'autre il me dit que je n'utilise que 86Go...

Dans cette histoire, il y a 30Go qui ont disparus... Une idée ?


----------

